
Low trust in vaccination 'a global crisis' - beat
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-48512923
======
beat
I don't think this is just about vaccines... it's about a general rejection of
science. When 25% or so of the population simply rejects science as some sort
of greedy conspiracy, it's very hard to manage society in a scientific manner.

